# Went Fishing



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Caught Fish*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No bullshit, just a pic---I like it....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report very concise better picture who is the old guy on the right


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are some whopper mingos, nice


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

im jealous


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't beat that.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

submariner said:


> who is the old guy on the right


*I have been trying to fix that.*

*Went to that town Ponce de Leon, looking for the fountain of youth.*

*I only found the durn DeFuniak Spring.*

*Sucks.*

*But I still can fish!!!*


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Fillet them. Eat them.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Ponce Inlet, south of Daytona, doesn't help much either. Lots of young bikini clad women though! Can't even keep a single snapper over there.

Nice catch capt, good luck, and calm seas.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Just please, no picture of the third step/stage...





Foulhook said:


> Fillet them. Eat them.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

now that's a report that even i can understand!!!


----------

